# baby otocinclus!



## inuudo (Sep 23, 2012)

I spotted this guy this morning when I was trying to get a head count of the adult otos. I had no idea they had bred. I'm not sure if there are others -- I think there was a glimpse of tiny movement in the video I took, but not confirmed as oto.

Adult at front right for scale; baby is tucked in the base of the sword plant stems.


----------



## inuudo (Sep 23, 2012)




----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

That is awesome. Thanks for showing.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Very nice. I too discovered a couple of baby otos in my main tank a few weeks ago. What I find impressive is their ability to hide and survive in a community tank. Mine has a lot of tetras, including lemons who are pretty aggressive eaters. Anything small must be REALLY good at hiding and staying still to make it in there!


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

That's great. Years ago I had a breeding group of Sterbais in a small community tank and it was a real highlight to find a new baby or two every month that somehow survived in the tank with all the other fish. Hope you find more. Thanks for sharing the pic and video.


----------



## inuudo (Sep 23, 2012)

I was concerned that one of the angelfish (or possibly the siamese algae eater?) had picked off this baby as I hadn't seen him after posting here a few days ago. But, I did spot him again this morning, so I'm pretty happy about that. He's tucked way down in the base of the stems of that sword plant.


----------



## Shrimpette (Feb 17, 2015)

Congrats! I'd love if mine decided to breed, but the zebra danios would probably find them pretty quickly. Obviously I need a bigger sword plant!


----------



## inuudo (Sep 23, 2012)

I'm starting to wonder if my otos have bred before and I just haven't noticed.  I spotted FIVE adults yesterday (plus the baby) and I was certain I had only four for quite a while. (They're so hard to keep track of.)


----------



## Sandy Landau (Jun 4, 2010)

I didn't think pros would breed in captivity. You must be doing something right!


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Great going. Ottos are one of my favourite fish, but I have never been able to keep them successfully. Out of a group of ten, one will die every week or two, and none seem to last more than ten months or so. My other fish do well, and there is plenty algae. Eventually I gave up trying.


----------



## AquaAddict (Dec 4, 2010)

Nope, I can't keep Ottos either.

AquaAddict


----------

